# Moving to Torrance, CA



## AdityaMarwah (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

I have a job offer of USD 67K per annum for working in Torrance, CA. Don't know the exact specifics of the package. 

Can someone please advise me how good is this is package to find a decent housing for a couple and living in the area. Also, what are the best places to live in and around the city. 

Regards
Aditya


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with your question, looks a little low to me but I have only visited USA and i'm sure someone will offer a more informed answer.

If you don't mind me asking, did you get the job on H1b? How did you manage to secure the job, you guys in India seem to have a lot better information on getting these?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

$67k after all taxes (US, California, Social Security, etc) will be about $52k per year. Things might be a bit tight, depending on your lifestyle and rent costs. Here's a calculator for net pay: http://www.paycheckcity.com/netpaycalc/netpaycalculator.asp

It will be hard to know which area is right for you until you see it in person. Torrance will run $1200 to $1600 a month for a one or two bedroom apartment. Other areas to consider would be Lawndale, Hawthorne, Carson, or Long Beach, but it depends on the area. Any of the beach cities to the west will be higher rents. Consider your commute time also.

A good way to find a safer area is to check on crime statistics. If you go the the Los Angeles Times webpage, then scroll over the "Local" heading on the black bar, then click on "Crime", that page will come up. There is a large posting called "The Homicide Report", and you can enter either a city or a zip code below the photos. This will show you the locations of all homicides since 2007, so you can plan accordingly.

At the Times website, in the top right corner, they also have a good section for apartment rentals.


----------



## AdityaMarwah (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey

It's an internal company transfer. and yes it is on H1B. 



JimJams said:


> Sorry I can't help with your question, looks a little low to me but I have only visited USA and i'm sure someone will offer a more informed answer.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you get the job on H1b? How did you manage to secure the job, you guys in India seem to have a lot better information on getting these?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AdityaMarwah (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Carlos. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

AdityaMarwah said:


> Thanks Carlos.
> Much appreciated.


Torrance, like most cities, have "nice" areas, and not so nice. You MUST have a car to live in L.A. county. The best place to find rentals is at westsiderentals.com. Costs about $50 for 60 days but well worth it.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

AdityaMarwah said:


> Hey
> 
> It's an internal company transfer. and yes it is on H1B.


You do your time, you get your reward 

Good luck and all the best with the move.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

AdityaMarwah said:


> Thanks Carlos.
> Much appreciated.


In today's economy, a lot of qualified people would kill for that salary, or almost any job. Try to find a place with a pool, gets hot in the summer. And drive around the neighborhood and look for graffiti, the kind with weird letters, sign of gang activity


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

AdityaMarwah said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a job offer of USD 67K per annum for working in Torrance, CA. Don't know the exact specifics of the package.
> 
> ...


Torrance has it's own police dept, you can visit a station and they'll tell you which streets to avoid. This is a good idea no matter what local area you chose


----------

